

Summernote – Super Simple WYSIWYG Editor on Bootstrap - arm
http://summernote.org/

======
jzig
Ended up having too many customization problems with Summernote and Angular on
our current project and switched to Quill
([http://quilljs.com/](http://quilljs.com/)) instead. Both are pretty good
projects though, and each have room to grow into something bigger.

~~~
hatsix
Really liked the idea of Quill and their usage of rich-text. Didn't use it
because of lack of tables and the effort of moving our storage of data to
rich-text... But I was very tempted, and still not certain I made the right
decision.

We went with CKEditor instead, and while it is extensible and the developers
are responsive, it is a LOT of work to integrate with JS-heavy front-ends.
They use setTimeout() liberally, and don't recover gracefully from ascendant
DOM changes. (like being removed from the DOM without being destroyed). That
said, it is the most feature-full, open-source editor in active development...

The state of web-based editors is... a mess... and there seem to be new ones
popping up constantly, while old ones go stale. So, yet another generation of
young devs whose time will be wasted solving the basic, known problems of
contenteditable, while quill, scribe, wysihtml, goog.wysiwyg, aloha-editor,
tinymce, ckeditor, redactor and likely a dozen others need help.

(and what I really want is ace or kix... a content-editable-less editor)

~~~
hackerwins
I'm creator of summernote. Actually I agreed with you comment. So I try to
implement non-content-editable editor.
[https://github.com/summernote/winternote](https://github.com/summernote/winternote)

------
joshmarinacci
There's a bunch of new WYSIWYG editors popping up lately. I'm working on my
own here:

[https://github.com/joshmarinacci/semantic-editor-
js](https://github.com/joshmarinacci/semantic-editor-js)

Questions: What do you look for in an editor? Where do the existing ones fall
down? What would you like see done differently?

thx

~~~
cgijoe
In my experience, they all seem to fall down with:

(1) Lists, especially indenting and nesting properly. (2) Tables. Everything
about tables. (3) Pasting rich text from other apps. (4) Accumulating
invisible formatting data.

From what I've read, if your library uses "contentEditable" and tries to clean
up after it, you're in for a bad time. Instead, the best thing is to write
your own engine, like Google Docs did (this is of course very difficult and no
one has mastered it).

I'll give yours a shot!

~~~
thesunny
Sadly, we built an editor that solved all of these problems but we got
virtually any traction in terms of sales (it was $99). Was considering re-
releasing it as a WYSIWYG markdown editor because I think the market is more
clear.

I hear you with respect to the difficulty in getting it right. Sometimes we
would have a few lines of code and then 50 lines describing why the code was
necessary in order to get around weird edge case behavior in one version of
one browser.

------
Implicated
I was in the market for an editor on a new side-project a few days ago, ran
across this and was going to use it until I took a look at the integration
details.

I've been using TinyMCE for a while (bunch of projects) and had gotten pretty
used to the editor replacing a <textarea> element, and submitting with forms.
It doesn't look like Summernote takes this route?

Add div into body; this targeted element will later be rendered to summernote
editing tool.

> Add div into body; this targeted element will later be rendered to
> summernote editing tool.

> <div id="summernote">Hello Summernote</div>

If this project needed to be ajax-y this would work fine, but I'm not
capturing the form elements with JS, instead using traditional form submits,
and I'm not seeing that this would work?

Looks great otherwise, love to see some good alternatives being developed.

~~~
x0054
You could copy code from Summernote to a textarea using javascript. Some
examples can be found here [1]. But you are right, I do not know why the
authors decided to completely forgo textarea. Any way, nothing wrong with
TinyMCE either.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22136242/textarea-
value-c...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22136242/textarea-value-change-
when-summernote-div-is-changed)

~~~
Implicated
Yea, I initially started down that route but realized I could have exactly
what I needed with TinyMCE by just pulling it in with a CDN and a textarea.

Nice to have options.

------
buf
Looks solid. I, for one, am glad to see an alternative to the paid ones out
there that don't offer free versions when you don't want to use their extra
features.

I will use this in my next project.

~~~
gkoberger
At my first internship almost a decade ago, I spent a day and a half trying to
fix up one of the free WYSIWYG editors out there. So many edge cases and weird
bugs; and I was trying to hack in some new features. Lots of options, all 80%
of what I needed.

My boss goes to to me "uh, use the company credit card and buy the nicest one
you can find". What a waste of money, I thought. There's free ones out there!

"Think about how much you get paid. And then think about how much time and
money you've spent trying to hack a free one to work."

WYSIWYG editors are insanely complex, with thousands of possible edge cases. I
love Open Source, but for ~$50, paying for a good one is a steal. I wish more
JS libraries cost a nominal fee; it'd give developers the means to do a more
thorough job on them. And given the time savings, it'd actually be more cost
efficient than "free".

------
primaryobjects
Nice editor. I also recommend taking a look at inline editors, like Aloha
[http://www.alohaeditor.org/demo/aloha-
ui/](http://www.alohaeditor.org/demo/aloha-ui/)

I had previously written a node.js module that uses it for embedding little
CMS content blocks on a web site
[http://contentblocks.herokuapp.com](http://contentblocks.herokuapp.com)

------
mariusmg
I'm using this on a ecommerce platform
[http://shopkeeperplatform.com](http://shopkeeperplatform.com) i'm working on
. Summernote is pretty good : it's small, fast and very easy to integrate.

Also it deals with uploaded files a bit different because by default it
encodes the file in base64 (instead of posting them separately to server).

------
hyunuck
I personally know summernote developer. He is really eager to make it to world
best stuff. Congrats. I cheer you up.

------
skazka16
Good editor. I also like Medium's clone - [https://github.com/yabwe/medium-
editor](https://github.com/yabwe/medium-editor).

------
Immortalin
Also ritzy:
[https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy](https://github.com/ritzyed/ritzy)

------
joaq
Amazing, I've always despised TinyMCE. Great share.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Same, the existing solution arr soo bloated and jard to customized. (Despising
ckeditor currently)

I'll check if this supports flowtype, if it does, I'm sold!

------
scope
really great editor - i use it on my side projects, i especially like that it
uses FileReader API for image file uploads

